# Which blade?



## Neiko1967 (Oct 22, 2008)

I am thinking of picking up a American Eagle 60' plow but am not sure about which style. DO I want the Country or Standard? My driveway is about 80 yards,traight and dirt. It will be on a Polaris X2 500. I live in MN so we can get a good amount. I am wondering if the standard would be the way to go so I could push piles easier or will the Country work for me.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I would think the Country so you can roll the snow farther than a standard,

you have lots of room to get up to speed which also benifits the Country Blade

just my thoughts, I plow with a 60" standard but the longest strait push I due is 1 city block of sidewalks the rest is 30' drives and you never get any speed up.


----------



## ATVGUY (Oct 6, 2008)

I would look at a Cycle Country state plow in a 60". You can really throw the snow with the design and they have teflon paint so the snow does not stick.


----------

